# San Diego Coffee



## jtldurnall (Mar 16, 2015)

I have some family over in San Diego at the moment for Christmas and New Year, so as usual when anyone I know goes somewhere new, I give them instructions to check out some local coffee places. The two places I heard to be good were Bird Rock Coffee and Zumbar.

They took a lot of photos whilst they were there, which I found interesting and thought you guys might appreciate.

Birdrock:























































Zumbar:





































I find it interesting how they are using metal filters in their chemex at Birdrock. They've won a lot of awards recently so looking forward to tasting their coffee!

Also apparently Zumbar had next to no advertising on the outside and was mostly word of mouth.

Both places had on site roasters.

I'll write some more thoughts when I get to taste the coffee!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have the Able Kone for my Chemex - it makes a lot of difference and lets more oils through. Noticeable difference int he cup - more body


----------

